# poor quality FET blasts



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Hello hope you can help.

We had IVF in Nov 06 and froze 11 day 3 embies. We recently thawed 6. Initially all 6 survived but today we went for e/t and 3 had made it to blast. I was well chuffed at this news until the embryologist said they were not great quality. One was ok the other was less so, they were pparently not develpoing as quickly as they would have liked. I questioned if it was worth transferring and they said of course its worth it you could still get pg, BUT I feel so sad. I feel have they have little chance of survival. I dont know their grading or anything other than they are not as advanced as they would like to see, but they have survived this far sio maybe I shoube be full of hope??. 

Can you tell me do I have any hope of a pregnancy in your opinion and how can it be? Will the embryo speed up its growth once inside my cosy womb? The original IVf gave us a wonderful daughter so I know I can carry to full term.

Also, does poor embryo quality result in deformities or is that more to do with genetic make-up??


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

Tinx said:


> Hello hope you can help.
> 
> We had IVF in Nov 06 and froze 11 day 3 embies. We recently thawed 6. Initially all 6 survived but today we went for e/t and 3 had made it to blast. I was well chuffed at this news until the embryologist said they were not great quality. One was ok the other was less so, they were pparently not develpoing as quickly as they would have liked. I questioned if it was worth transferring and they said of course its worth it you could still get pg, BUT I feel so sad. I feel have they have little chance of survival. I dont know their grading or anything other than they are not as advanced as they would like to see, but they have survived this far sio maybe I shoube be full of hope??.
> 
> ...


Hello,

Your daugher looks gorgeous!

Its encouraging that the embryos survived and developed further after thawing. Unfortunately, frozen embryos never have a high as chance as fresh embryos -usually its about half or just under the chance of a fresh go.

We always believe that the female body is the best incubator so it is good they are now back with you and having the best chance possible.

The embryologist was trying to make you optimistic but realistic, which i think is a good sentiment.

Poorer quality embryos tend to have lower overall pregnancy rates rather than being related to genetic problems - there is sadly always a chance of abnormalities whatever the embryo quality.

Good luck


----------



## Tinx (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks so much for your time.

I am now just concentrating on growing these bubbas and getting my second super duper miracle!! xx


----------

